# Switching from puppy formula food to adult food



## dschles (Jan 23, 2007)

My puppy is 4 months old. I have been feeding him Purina Pro Plan Puppy, small breed formula since I got him.

When is a good age to switch him from a puppy formula to an adult formula? And, which adult formula??

I feed my Golden Retriever Pinnacle dog food by Breeder's Choice. http://www.breeders-choice.com/dog_products/pinnacled.htm. I believe it is a high-quality food -- it does not use any of the ingredients that have been in the recalls. According to the Breeder's Choice website, Pinnacle does not use wheat gluten, rice gluten, or rice protein concentrate and all of the ingredients in their foods are from certified sources within the United States, with the exception of the Premium New Zealand Lamb and 3 oz. canned cat foods.

So, has anyone fed Pinnacle to their Havanese? Any thoughts on whether it would be a recommended food for a Havanese?


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

I switch mine to adult when they are around a year old~ And we use Innova adult here~


----------



## CapotesMom (Apr 3, 2007)

I've always heard 1 year as well..


----------



## SHOWDOWN (Dec 17, 2006)

I SWITCHED AT 10 MONTHS


----------

